# Περί ασμάτων



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Για την τουρκική εκδοχή ο Χατζιδάκις είχε βγει από τα ρούχα του. 
Δικαίως κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Mod: συζήτηση που άρχισε εδώ.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

SBE said:


> Για την τουρκική εκδοχή ο Χατζιδάκις είχε βγει από τα ρούχα του. Δικαίως κατά τη γνώμη μου.


 Αλήθεια;; Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό. Μήπως ξέρετε το γιατί;; Η διασκευή του τραγουδιού έγινε χωρίς να πάρουν την άδειά του;; Ή κάτι άλλο έγινε;; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω την τουρκική γλώσσα και κατά συνέπεια δε γνωρίζω τι λέει το τραγούδι στα τούρκικα. Όμως ακουστικά μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ και η ενορχήστρωσή του το ίδιο. Ίσως να είχε βγει από τα ρούχα του γιατί το είχε τραγουδήσει η Füsun Önal, η οποία δεν ήταν και το πρώτο όνομα ως τραγουδίστρια και ηθοποιός στην χώρα της. Και το βίντεο που παρέθεσα από πάνω είναι νομίζω από μία ταινία της στην οποία τραγούδησε το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι. Από την άλλη η Goksel είναι μία από τις καλύτερες τραγουδίστριες της Τουρκίας. Είναι και πολύ καλή μουσικοσυνθέτης. Το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι το ερμήνευσε στα πλαίσια ενός μουσικού άλμπουμ που έφτιαξε διασκευάζοντας παλαιά τούρκικα τραγούδια και πολλά τραγούδια που είχε ερμηνεύσει η Füsun Önal. Το άλμπουμ της αυτό είχε λάβει εξαιρετικές κριτικές και πολλοί θεωρούν ότι ερμήνευσε αυτά τα τραγούδια πολύ καλύτερα από τους τραγουδιστές που τα είχαν αρχικά τραγουδήσει.:up: 


ΥΓ: Ο Χατζιδάκις, βέβαια, είχε βγει από τα ρούχα του και για δικά του τραγούδια όπως το "νιάου, νιάου βρε γατούλα" και πολλά άλλα "ελαφρά" τραγούδια που είχε συνθέσει. Είχε πει σε πολλές συνεντεύξεις του πως είχε μετανιώσει που έγραψε τέτοια τραγούδια. Εγώ διαφωνώ με αυτό. Τι πάει να πει "ελαφρό", σοβαρό, έντεχνο ή άτεχνο τραγούδι;; Όλα τα τραγούδια εκφράζουν κάτι. Από τα σκυλοτράγουδα μέχρι τα τραγούδια που ακούμε στην όπερα, όλα εκφράζουν συναισθήματα. Κάθε βέβαια είδος το ακούς σε διαφορετικές στιγμές της μέρας ή και της ζωής σου, αλλά για μένα όλα τα τραγούδια και όλες οι μουσικές είναι τέχνη.Εννοείται βέβαια πως κάθε άνθρωπος έχει τα δικά του μουσικά γούστα. Το ίδιο και οι μουσικοσυνθέτες, όπως και ο Χατζιδάκις.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> ...όλα τα τραγούδια και όλες οι μουσικές είναι τέχνη.


 Διαφωνώ. Υπάρχουν και άτεχνοι και άμουσοι και ατάλαντοι που γράφουν τραγούδια και ποιήματα, ή που ζωγραφίζουν. Δεν είναι όλα "τέχνη". Δεν είναι τέχνη το σκυλοτράγουδο που γράφεται μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά και τραγουδιέται από σκυλοτραγουδιστές, ούτε είναι τέχνη το γελοίο ποιηματάκι που κατασκευάζει κάποιος ατάλαντος. Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να εκφράζεται, αλλά δεν θα ονομάσουμε τέχνη το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της ανάγκης του.

Προσθήκη: Δεν είχα δει τα βιντεάκια, αλλά ειδικά η πρώτη Τουρκάλα είναι φρικτή.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Διαφωνώ. Υπάρχουν και άτεχνοι και άμουσοι και ατάλαντοι που γράφουν τραγούδια και ποιήματα, ή που ζωγραφίζουν. Δεν είναι όλα "τέχνη". Δεν είναι τέχνη το σκυλοτράγουδο που γράφεται μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά και τραγουδιέται από σκυλοτραγουδιστές, ούτε είναι τέχνη το γελοίο ποιηματάκι που κατασκευάζει κάποιος ατάλαντος. Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να εκφράζεται, αλλά δεν θα ονομάσουμε τέχνη το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της ανάγκης του.



Καταλαβαίνω τη διαφωνία σας. Όμως κάθε άνθρωπος έχει διαφορετικά γούστα. Επιπλέον, οι γνώμες πάνω στα τραγούδια και της μουσικές είναι και θα είναι πάντα υποκειμενικές. Εννοείται πως αν κάποιος γρατσουνάει μία κιθάρα και το παίζει τραγουδιστής ή συνθέτης πως δεν είναι τίποτα από τα δυο και πως αυτό που κάνει δεν είναι τέχνη. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το Πάμε Χαβάη της Πρωτοψάλτη θα πρέπει να θεωρείται έντεχνο επειδή το τραγούδησε η Πρωτοψάλτη η οποία ανήκει στους έντεχνους τραγουδιστές και οι Μαργαρίτες της Άντζελας θα πρέπει να θεωρούνται "άτεχνες" επειδή η Δημητρίου είναι λαϊκή τραγουδίστρια.:angry:
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την ποίηση. Υπάρχουν ποιητές διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένοι που εμένα όμως να μη με εκφράζουν ή να μη μου αρέσουν. Θα πρέπει να τους χαρακτηρίσω ατάλαντους;; Η ποίηση ειδικά είναι μία πολύ υποκειμενική τέχνη.

ΥΓ: Και μένα η πρώτη τουρκάλα δε μου άρεσε. Και επειδή την έχω δει και σε ταινίες, ούτε ως ηθοποιός μου άρεσε.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το Πάμε Χαβάη της Πρωτοψάλτη θα πρέπει να θεωρείται έντεχνο επειδή το τραγούδησε η Πρωτοψάλτη η οποία ανήκει στους έντεχνους τραγουδιστές και οι Μαργαρίτες της Άντζελας θα πρέπει να θεωρούνται "άτεχνες" επειδή η Δημητρίου είναι λαϊκή τραγουδίστρια.:angry:


Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται έντεχνο το τραγούδι της Πρωτοψάλτη, ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι να του βάλω ταμπέλα, αλλά η σύγκριση μεταξύ Πρωτοψάλτη και Δημητρίου δεν είναι στο αν είναι λαϊκή ή όχι, αλλά στο ότι η δεύτερη απλώς δεν διαθέτει φωνή.

Τέλος πάντων, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Αν έχετε την καλοσύνη, μη συνεχίσετε αυτή τη συζήτηση σ' αυτό το νήμα [εννοούσα το άλλο, με τα μεταφράσματα. Εδώ, καλά είστε]. Ιδιαίτερα, μια και δεν έχουν συμφωνήσει οι αιώνες για το θέμα, θα συμφωνήσει τώρα το φόρουμ;


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Η διασκευή του τραγουδιού έγινε χωρίς να πάρουν την άδειά του;; Ή κάτι άλλο έγινε;;



Επειδή η Τουρκία τότε δεν είχε νόμους περί προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ή αν είχε τους εφάρμοζε χαλαρά, ναι, δε ζητήθηκε η άδειά του και κάθε τρεις και λίγο μέχρι που πέθανε όποτε του δινόταν η ευκαιρία, αλλά και όποτε δεν του δινόταν, ανέφερε την Τουρκία σαν παράδειγμα μπανανίας. 

Το είχα ακούσει στα τούρκικα από έναν άντρα που το έλεγε σαν γαβ-γαβ και με ενορχήστρωση γαβ- γαβ. Αυτό από μόνο του έφτανε για να σου χαλάσει την όρεξη.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Η σύγκριση μεταξύ Πρωτοψάλτη και Δημητρίου δεν είναι στο αν είναι λαϊκή ή όχι, αλλά στο ότι η δεύτερη απλώς δεν διαθέτει φωνή.


Να με συμπαθάτε που πετάγομαι, αλλά η Άντζελα έχει τραγουδήσει κάποια από τα εμβληματικότερα ελληνικά λαϊκά τραγούδια, κάπου εκεί στα ογδόνταζ. Και τα τραγούδησε κι όπως έπρεπε, για το είδος (το _genre_, που λένε κι οι ειδικοί) και το περιεχόμενό τους. Προσωπικά, και παρόλο που δεν ακούω ελληνική λαϊκή μουσική, θα προτιμούσα να άκουγα Άντζελα σε καθεμιά περίπτωση που η εναλλακτική θα ήταν η Πρωτοψάλτη. Αλλά εγώ είμαι γνωστός λούμπεν ακουσματίας...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το Πάμε Χαβάη της Πρωτοψάλτη θα πρέπει να θεωρείται έντεχνο επειδή το τραγούδησε η Πρωτοψάλτη η οποία ανήκει στους έντεχνους τραγουδιστές και οι Μαργαρίτες της Άντζελας θα πρέπει να θεωρούνται "άτεχνες" επειδή η Δημητρίου είναι λαϊκή τραγουδίστρια.:angry:



Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, το τραγούδι της Πρωτοψάλτη είναι μια εύπεπτη διασκευή του αυθεντικού (It's a pity), και οι στίχοι είναι μια μπούρδα (επιεικώς). 

Από εκεί και πέρα, το επιχείρημα που έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιούν τελευταίως οι διάφοροι «λαϊκοί» καλλιτέχνες, ότι «γιατί εγώ δεν έχω την ίδια αξία π.χ. με τον Αλκίνοο Ιωαννίδη, επειδή είμαι λαϊκός;» κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ανόητο. Δεν έχεις την ίδια αξία με τον Αλκίνοο Ιωαννίδη επειδή ο Αλκίνοος Ιωαννίδης γράφει τη μουσική του μόνος του, έχει ταξιδέψει σε διάφορες χώρες για να μάθει τα όργανα που παίζει, και προφανώς έχει κάνει και μαθήματα τραγουδιού, γιατί όλοι χρειάζονται μαθήματα τραγουδιού - μέχρι και η Μαρινέλα (η δασκάλα της διδάσκει στο Εθνικό Ωδείο). Το ότι εσύ πήρες το μικρόφωνο και βγήκες στην πίστα, τραγουδώντας τραγούδια της καψούρας, δε λέει τίποτα. Το ότι δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις μουσική, είναι απαράδεκτο - τόσα χρόνια τραγουδάς, τόσα λεφτά έχεις βγάλει, κάτσε και μάθε δυο νότες, δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο. 

Σίγουρα είναι θέμα γούστου το τι ακούει ο καθένας, αλλά δεν μπορούμε με αυτό το επιχείρημα να τους βάζουμε όλους στο ίδιο καλάθι. Κι εμένα δεν μου αρέσει ο Πικάσο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι η τέχνη του είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία με τα κοπιπαστωμένα που πουλάει το Αφισόραμα, ούτε να πω ότι έχουν την ίδια αξία.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Ζαζ, δεν μίλησα για προσωπικές προτιμήσεις. Κάποιος μπορεί να προτιμά να ακούει και Κώστα Καφάση, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο μακαρίτης διέθετε φωνή. Υπάρχουν και αντικειμενικά κριτήρια σ' αυτά τα πράγματα.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται έντεχνο το τραγούδι της Πρωτοψάλτη, ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι να του βάλω ταμπέλα, αλλά η σύγκριση μεταξύ Πρωτοψάλτη και Δημητρίου δεν είναι στο αν είναι λαϊκή ή όχι, αλλά στο ότι η δεύτερη απλώς δεν διαθέτει φωνή.



Kαι πάλι, το κατά πόσο η φωνή ενός τραγουδιστή είναι καλή ή όχι είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό.
Π.χ. εμένα δεν με τρελαίνει η Άντζελα ως τραγουδίστρια. Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει κακή φωνή, αλλά δεν βρίσκω και κάτι το εξαιρετικό στην φωνή της. Για το είδος της (λαϊκό) καλή είναι. Όπως επίσης δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο Σταμάτης Γονίδης και ο Βασίλης Καρράς. Θεωρώ ότι δεν έχουν καλή φωνή. Αυτή, βέβαια, είναι η δική μου άποψη γι' αυτούς και είναι καθαρά υποκειμενική. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει πάρα πολύς κόσμος που θα διαφωνεί μαζί μου και θα ισχυρίζεται πως θα για το είδος των τραγουδιών που ερμηνεύουν η φωνή τους είναι πάρα πολύ καλή, αν όχι εξαιρετική. Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα.:twit:

Επίσης, ξέρω άτομα που δεν τους αρέσει ο Στράτος Διονυσίου ως τραγουδιστής. Εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Δεν τους αρέσει η χροιά της φωνής του. Τι πάει να πει αυτό;; Πως ο Διονυσίου είναι ατάλαντος ή άφωνος ή πως τα άτομα αυτά δεν έχουν μουσικό αυτί;; Δεν νομίζω! Απλά είναι θέμα γούστου.
Εμένα π.χ. δεν μου άρεσε ποτέ η Τζένη Βάνου. Καθόλου όμως. Και γι' αυτό το λόγο δεν άκουγα ποτέ τα τραγούδια της. Τώρα τελευταία αρχίζω να τα ακούω που τα ερμηνεύει η Φωτεινή Δάρρα, την οποία βρίσκω εξαιρετική. Έχει υπέροχη φωνή (σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου γούστα)!
Επιπλέον, το γεγονός ότι δεν μου αρέσει ο Καρράς ή ο Γονίδης ή η Άντζελα δε σημαίνει πως συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με τα τραγούδια τους. Υπάρχουν τραγούδια τους που μου αρέσουν πολύ και που πιστεύω πως οι δημιουργοί τους παράγουν τέχνη.

Τώρα γι' αυτό που είπατε πως τα σκυλοτράγουδα δεν είναι τέχνη επειδή γράφονται μέσα σε 5 λεπτά, εγώ διαφωνώ. Είχα ακούσει τον Μίκη Θεοδωράκη να διηγείται σε μία εκπομπή (νομίζω στην εκπομπή του Σπύρου Παπαδόπουλου στη ΝΕΤ) πώς δημιούργησε κάποια τραγούδια. Ε, λοιπόν, τα περισσότερα από τα τραγούδια του τα δημιούργησε μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά. Είπε ότι αν εκείνη τη στιγμή που έπαιρνε στα χέρια του τους στίχους που θα μελοποιούσε είχε έμπνευση, τότε μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά μπορούσε να συνθέσει τη μουσική. Το ίδιο έκανε και χωρίς στίχους. Και μάλιστα έλεγε πως του ήταν πιο εύκολο να συνθέτει μουσική για τραγούδια των οποίων ο στίχος θα έμπαινε αργότερα.
Συνεπώς, δεν έχει σημασία ο χρόνος που χρειάζεσαι για να κάνεις κάτι, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα. Μπορεί να προσπαθείς για ώρες, μέρες, μήνες, χρόνια να κάνεις κάτι και να κάνεις στο τέλος μία μπούρδα και να κάνεις κάτι μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά και να είναι ένα αριστούργημα.




SBE said:


> Επειδή η Τουρκία τότε δεν είχε νόμους περί προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ή αν είχε τους εφάρμοζε χαλαρά, ναι, δε ζητήθηκε η άδειά του και κάθε τρεις και λίγο μέχρι που πέθανε όποτε του δινόταν η ευκαιρία, αλλά και όποτε δεν του δινόταν, ανέφερε την Τουρκία σαν παράδειγμα μπανανίας.




Αν είναι έτσι, είχε απόλυτα δίκιο να βγει από τα ρούχα του!


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ζαζ, δεν μίλησα για προσωπικές προτιμήσεις. Κάποιος μπορεί να προτιμά να ακούει και Κώστα Καφάση, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο μακαρίτης διέθετε φωνή. Υπάρχουν και αντικειμενικά κριτήρια σ' αυτά τα πράγματα.



Καλά ναι! Αν μιλάμε για τραγουδιστές σαν την Κατερίνα Στικούδη η οποία από είναι αυτό που λένε "Από φωνή, κορμάρα...", συμφωνώ.
Εκεί βλέπεις καθαρά πως η κοπέλα είναι παράφωνη. Μπορεί αν έκανε μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας να είχε μία στρωτή φωνή, αλλά και πάλι όχι κάτι το εξαιρετικό.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Προσοχή, ακολουθεί προσβολή ιερών τεράτων (κυριολεκτικά)  :twit:


Oneiro13 said:


> Εμένα π.χ. δεν μου άρεσε ποτέ η Τζένη Βάνου. Καθόλου όμως. Και γι' αυτό το λόγο δεν άκουγα ποτέ τα τραγούδια της. Τώρα τελευταία αρχίζω να τα ακούω που τα ερμηνεύει η Φωτεινή Δάρρα, την οποία βρίσκω εξαιρετική. Έχει υπέροχη φωνή (σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου γούστα)!


Η Φωτεινή Δάρρα είναι παράφωνη. Αντικειμενικά. Η νότα είναι εδώ, και η Φωτεινή Δάρρα είναι στην Εθνική Οδό Αθηνών-Λαμίας και κάνει οτοστόπ. Αν δεν ήταν παντρεμένη με τον Παπαδημητρίου, και δεν την προωθούσε τόσο ξεδιάντροπα, δεν θα ήταν πουθενά.



Oneiro13 said:


> Είχα ακούσει τον Μίκη Θεοδωράκη να διηγείται σε μία εκπομπή (νομίζω στην εκπομπή του Σπύρου Παπαδόπουλου στη ΝΕΤ) πώς δημιούργησε κάποια τραγούδια. Ε, λοιπόν, τα περισσότερα από τα τραγούδια του τα δημιούργησε μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά.


Δεν θεωρώ ότι τα τραγούδια του Θεοδωράκη έχουν καμιά ιδιαίτερη καλλιτεχνική αξία (για να το θέσω κομψά ), αλλά όπως και να 'χει, είναι διαφορετικό να δημιουργεί κανείς σε 5 λεπτά ένα πρωτότυπο καλλιτεχνικό έργο, και διαφορετικό να δημιουργεί σε 5 λεπτά κοπιπαστωμένα τραγούδια, που αν τους βγάλεις το φωνητικό κομμάτι, είναι όλα ίδια και μη αναγνωρίσιμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Το αν έχει φωνή κάποιος ή όχι είναι αντικειμενικό. Το αν μας αρέσει, είναι υποκειμενικό. Όπως μπορούμε μια χαρά να συμφωνήσουμε ότι μια γυναίκα είναι πανέμορφη, αλλά δεν είναι ο τύπος μας. Δεν συζητάμε αυτό, λοιπόν. 

Σε κάποιον μπορεί να αρέσει η Βάνου και σε κάποιον όχι, αλλά έχει (ή μάλλον είχε) πολύ καλή φωνή. Ο Στράτος Διονυσίου είχε εξαιρετική φωνή. Το ίδιο και ο Καζαντζίδης. Η φωνή του Γονίδη είναι απλώς μέτρια, αλλά όχι κακή. Η Φωτεινή Δάρρα όχι απλώς έχει κάκιστη φωνή, αλλά κάνει χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που θα ήθελαν να πάνε σε κάποια συναυλία του εξαιρετικού συνθέτη Παπαδημητρίου να το βάζουν στα πόδια. Αν δεν την προωθούσε ο Παπαδημητρίου (για δικούς του λόγους), πιστεύω ότι θα τραγουδούσε σε μαγαζιά Β' κατηγορίας.

Τώρα το να συγκρίνουμε την ευκολία με την οποία μπορεί να συνθέτει ο Θεοδωράκης, λόγω βαθύτατης γνώσης της μουσικής και τεράστιου ταλέντου, με την "ευκολία" των συνθετών σκυλοτράγουδων, που γράφουν επιτυχίες μιας χρήσης, και μάλιστα συγκεκριμένης, μάλλον είναι ιεροσυλία. 

Αλλά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Πώς φαίνεται ο ευγενικός άνθρωπος...:


Alexandra said:


> Η Φωτεινή Δάρρα όχι απλώς έχει κάκιστη φωνή, αλλά κάνει χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που θα ήθελαν να πάνε σε κάποια συναυλία του εξαιρετικού συνθέτη Παπαδημητρίου να το βάζουν στα πόδια. Αν δεν την προωθούσε ο Παπαδημητρίου (για δικούς του λόγους), πιστεύω ότι θα τραγουδούσε σε μαγαζιά Β' κατηγορίας..





Palavra said:


> Η Φωτεινή Δάρρα είναι παράφωνη. Αντικειμενικά. Η νότα είναι εδώ, και η Φωτεινή Δάρρα είναι στην Εθνική Οδό Αθηνών-Λαμίας και κάνει οτοστόπ. Αν δεν ήταν παντρεμένη με τον Παπαδημητρίου, και δεν την προωθούσε τόσο ξεδιάντροπα, δεν θα ήταν πουθενά.




Edit: Θα μας διαβάζει και το κορίτσι (η Όνειρο, δλδ) και θα λέει, ομαϊγκάντ, πού έπεσα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να σας διαβάσω τώρα, αλλά, επειδή πήρε κάτι το μάτι μου: διάφορα μπορούμε να πούμε για διάφορα έργα του Θεοδωράκη, αλλά το _Άξιον Εστί_ είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα έργα όλων των εποχών. Αντικειμενικά.


----------



## crystal (Dec 1, 2011)

Επειδή είχα τη δυστυχία να δω τη Δάρρα ζωντανά στο Ηρώδειο τον Σεπτέμβρη, σας λέω με απόλυτη αντικεμενικότητα ότι ήταν πράγματι παράφωνη. Ήταν τόσο χάλια, που με έκανε να αναλογίζομαι τα κρίματά μου και να αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα ήταν σε ντουέτο με τον Κακοφωνίξ τον βάρδο (το απόλυτο όπλο καταστροφής). Όλα αυτά όσο το έπαιζε μεγάλη ντίβα. Όταν τραγούδησε κάποια λαϊκά κομμάτια ήταν μια χαρά, μην σας πω και παραπάνω από καλή. Μόνο που προφανώς της φαίνονται μπαναλ και τα αποφεύγει.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το ότι γράφει κάποιος μόνος του τα τραγούδια του δε σημαίνει ότι το αποτέλεσμα είναι ποιοτικότερο. Μπορεί να είναι καλός συνθέτης αλλά μετριότατος τραγουδιστής ή το αντίστροφο. 

Επίσης, κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι οι χαμηλής περιωπής τραγουδιστές δεν έχουν σπουδάσει μουσική, αλλά νομίζω ότι μάλλον δεν ισχύει αυτό. Γιατί αν μη τι άλλο χρειάζεται από κάποιο σημείο και μετά να συνενοούνται με τους μουσικούς. Και φυσικά η νεότερη γενιά είχε τη δυνατότητα να κανει μαθήματα, άμα ήθελε. 

Όσο για τη Δάρρα, τι να σας πω, δεν παρακολουθώ ιδιαίτερα τις τελευταίες τάσεις στην ελληνική μουσική, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι μέτρια περίπτωση. Άλλωστε κάθε βδομάδα δολοφονείται η μουσική στα ρηάλιτι. Παλιότερα στους τηελοπτικούς διαγωνισμούς ταλέντων δεν έβγαινε δίσκος στο τέλος της σαιζόν και δεν άκουγες ξανά ποτέ τους ατάλαντους, τώρα ανοίγεις το ραδιόφωνο και ακούς την εκτέλεση στον τοίχο κάθε παλιού κι αγαπημένου άσματος.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ο Στράτος Διονυσίου είχε εξαιρετική φωνή. Το ίδιο και ο Καζαντζίδης.



Συμφωνώ 1000%!



Alexandra said:


> Η φωνή του Γονίδη είναι απλώς μέτρια, αλλά όχι κακή.



Διαφωνώ 100%!
Για μένα, όταν ακούω τον Γονίδη να τραγουδάει είναι σαν να τον ακούω να κλαίει πάνω στο μνήμα.:lol:
Ο δε Καρράς, είναι σαν να τον έχουν βάλει να τραγουδήσει μέσα σ' ένα φλεγόμενο κτήριο και προσπαθεί να πει το τραγούδι και παράλληλα ν' αναπνεύσει μέσα στους καπνούς.:laugh:
Για μένα έχει χάλια φωνή.



Alexandra said:


> Η Φωτεινή Δάρρα όχι απλώς έχει κάκιστη φωνή, αλλά κάνει χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που θα ήθελαν να πάνε σε κάποια συναυλία του εξαιρετικού συνθέτη Παπαδημητρίου να το βάζουν στα πόδια. Αν δεν την προωθούσε ο Παπαδημητρίου (για δικούς του λόγους), πιστεύω ότι θα τραγουδούσε σε μαγαζιά Β' κατηγορίας.



Εδώ διαφωνώ 1000%.
Η κοπέλα έχει εξαιρετική φωνή. Και δεν την βρίσκω καθόλου παράφωνη. Αν και μεταξύ μας, πολλοί τραγουδιστές και μεγάλοι τραγουδιστές μπορεί να χάσουν για λίγο τις νότες του τραγουδιού, κυρίως ένα έχουν για κάποιο λόγο τρακ.
Το ότι έχει καλή φωνή δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ. Το λένε και πολλοί άλλοι. Ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο Θεοδωράκης μετά το τέλος μίας συναυλίας που έγινε προς τιμήν του στην οποία συμμετείχε η Φωτεινή Δάρρα υπό τη συνοδεία της ορχήστρας του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη. Θα μου πείτε ότι μπορεί να είπε καλά λόγια για εκείνη από ευγένεια. ΟΚ! Αλλά είχα ακούσει και την ίδια την κόρη του Θεοδωράκη να μιλάει σε μία εκπομπή του Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και να εκφράζει το παράπονό της ότι πολλοί νέοι τραγουδιστές αρνούνται να ερμηνεύσουν τραγούδια του πατέρα της και ότι οι δισκογραφικές τους έχουν γυρίσει την πλάτη. Είπε όμως πως ευτυχώς υπάρχουν τραγουδιστές που επιθυμούν να τραγουδούν τραγούδια του πατέρα της και ότι είναι τραγουδιστές που και ο ίδιος ο πατέρας της θαυμάζει, όπως ο Κότσιρας, ο Μπάσης, ο Γαϊτάνος, η Ασλανίδου και η Δάρρα. Είπε και κάποιους ακόμα που δεν θυμάμαι.

Συνεπώς, από αυτά βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα πως αυτό που είπατε:



Alexandra said:


> Το αν έχει φωνή κάποιος ή όχι είναι αντικειμενικό.



δεν ισχύει πάντα.



Alexandra said:


> Τώρα το να συγκρίνουμε την ευκολία με την οποία μπορεί να συνθέτει ο Θεοδωράκης, λόγω βαθύτατης γνώσης της μουσικής και τεράστιου ταλέντου, με την "ευκολία" των συνθετών σκυλοτράγουδων, που γράφουν επιτυχίες μιας χρήσης, και μάλιστα συγκεκριμένης, μάλλον είναι ιεροσυλία.



Δεν ήθελα να συγκρίνω αυτά που είπατε, αλλά ήθελα να τονίσω πως ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την τέχνη είναι και θέμα έμπνευσης.
Αν δεν σου έρθει η έμπνευση, εσύ μπορεί να κάθεσαι 10 ώρες πάνω ένα πιάνο και να μην κάνεις τίποτα. Να κάθεσαι και να το κοιτάς.
Επιπλέον, δεν θεωρώ πως επειδή ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης έχει ένα τόσο σπουδαίο παρελθόν θα πρέπει να θεωρούμε πως μόνο εκείνος έχει το δικαίωμα να εμπνέεται και να συνθέτει μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά, ενώ εάν αυτό το κάνει ένας νέος συνθέτης, όχι απαραίτητα συνθέτης του λαϊκού ρεπερτορίου, τότε ο συνθέτης αυτός θα είναι de facto αποτυχημένος ή ατάλαντος και ότι το έργο του δε θα είναι καλό.



Palavra said:


> Edit: Θα μας διαβάζει και το κορίτσι (η Όνειρο, δλδ) και θα λέει, ομαϊγκάντ, πού έπεσα!



Μα πώς είναι δυνατόν να πω κάτι τέτοιο από τη στιγμή που εγώ η ίδια λέω πως οι μουσικές προτιμήσεις και τα γούστα ως προς τη φωνή των τραγουδιστών είναι υποκειμενικά;;
Εμένα, πάντως, μου αρέσει που διαφωνούμε!:)
Αυτό είναι το αλατοπίπερο της ζωής! Φαντάζεστε πόσο βαρετός θα ήταν ο κόσμος μας εάν συμφωνούσαμε σε όλα;;
Καταλαβαίνω ότι εσείς έχετε τα δικά σας μουσικά γούστα, εγώ έχω τα δικά μου και ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του γούστα.
Αυτό είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό και θεμιτό.:)



nickel said:


> το _Άξιον Εστί_ είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα έργα όλων των εποχών. Αντικειμενικά.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως!:)




SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το ότι γράφει κάποιος μόνος του τα τραγούδια του δε σημαίνει ότι το αποτέλεσμα είναι ποιοτικότερο. Μπορεί να είναι καλός συνθέτης αλλά μετριότατος τραγουδιστής ή το αντίστροφο.



Πολύ σωστό αυτό!


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν θεωρώ ότι τα τραγούδια του Θεοδωράκη έχουν καμιά ιδιαίτερη καλλιτεχνική αξία (για να το θέσω κομψά )


Αναρωτιέμαι με κάποια δόση τρόμου ποια θα ήταν η άκομψη διατύπωση...
(Συγγνώμη που πετάγομαι από το πουθενά. Δεν ψάχνομαι για καβγά, αλλά δεν μπορούσα και να το αφήσω ασχολίαστο (κι ας μην έχω ιδιαίτερο κόλλημα με τον Θεοδωράκη, κι ας έχω να του σούρω ένα σωρό εκτός πενταγράμμου). Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε λοιπόν, όπως λέει κι η Αλεξάνδρα.)

Πίσω στο «θέμα»:
Διαβάζω τα περί της Δάρρειας παραφωνίας κι έχω μια πολύ έντονη αίσθηση déjà vu. Έχει ξανασυζητηθεί εδώ ή την μπερδεύω με άλλη αιθέρια φωνή;


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι με κάποια δόση τρόμου ποια θα ήταν η άκομψη διατύπωση...
> (Συγγνώμη που πετάγομαι από το πουθενά. Δεν ψάχνομαι για καβγά, αλλά δεν μπορούσα και να το αφήσω ασχολίαστο (κι ας μην έχω ιδιαίτερο κόλλημα με τον Θεοδωράκη, κι ας έχω να του σούρω ένα σωρό εκτός πενταγράμμου). Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε λοιπόν, όπως λέει κι η Αλεξάνδρα.)



Και γω διαφωνώ με την Palavra για τον Θεοδωράκη, αλλά την καταλαβαίνω. Είναι θέμα γούστου.
Είχα μία συμμαθήτρια στο σχολείο που δεν άντεχε ν' ακούει τα τραγούδια του Θεοδωράκη ούτε για δευτερόλεπτο. Το ξέρω πως ακούγεται τρελό, αλλά δεν είναι. Το βρίσκω φυσιολογικό αν αναλογιστούμε τη διαφορετικότητα του κάθε ανθρώπου.:)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Εδώ διαφωνώ 1000%.
> Η κοπέλα έχει εξαιρετική φωνή. Και δεν την βρίσκω καθόλου παράφωνη. Αν και μεταξύ μας, πολλοί τραγουδιστές και μεγάλοι τραγουδιστές μπορεί να χάσουν για λίγο τις νότες του τραγουδιού, κυρίως ένα έχουν για κάποιο λόγο τρακ.


Ξαναμαναδιαφωνώ. Μην δίνεις σημασία στο τι ακούς στα CD. Αν την προσέξεις λάιβ, θα δεις ότι κάτι σου φταίει και δεν θα ξέρεις τι, μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι είναι παράφωνη. Όσο για τα καλά λόγια των συναδέλφων της, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο αντικειμενικά όταν συνειδητοποιεί κανείς ότι οι συνάδελφοι επωφελούνται με τον έναν ή με τον άλλο τρόπο από τις αμοιβαίες διασυνδέσεις. 

Αυτό είναι και το εκνευριστικό συχνά στον καλλιτεχνικό χώρο: βλέπεις να προωθούνται άνθρωποι που δεν αξίζουν, ή που έχει περάσει η μπογιά τους, πώς να το κάνουμε, μπας και εμφανιστεί κοινό στις αρπαχτές που κάνουν.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μην δίνεις σημασία στο τι ακούς στα CD. Αν την προσέξεις λάιβ, θα δεις ότι κάτι σου φταίει και δεν θα ξέρεις τι, μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι είναι παράφωνη.



Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ σε CD. Όσες φορές την έχω παρακολουθήσει είναι από την τηλεόραση σε προγράμματα στα οποία τραγουδάει ζωντανά, όπως εδώ, καθώς και σε αποσπάσματα από συναυλίες όπως παρέθεσα και μία πιο πάνω.:)

Και εδώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Υπάρχει οτιδήποτε μουσικά ζωντανό στην τηλεόραση;  Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι πλεϊμπάκ...


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει οτιδήποτε μουσικά ζωντανό στην τηλεόραση;  Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι πλεϊμπάκ...



Συγγνώμη, αλλά  αυτό εδώ σας φαίνεται για play back;;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Φυσικά. Η ορχήστρα παίζει (και την ακούν οι παρόντες), αλλά ο τηλεθεατής ακούει πλεϊμπάκ. Αυτό έλειπε, να πάει κάτι στραβά στο ζωντανό. Λίγες φορές έχουν εκτεθεί κανάλια και καλλιτέχνες έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Είναι ολοφάνερα playback. Δεν καταφέρνει να συγχρονίσει απόλυτα το στόμα της με τη φωνή που ακούγεται. Και εννοείται ότι στο στούντιο, ακόμα και η Άντζελα Δημητρίου καταφέρνει να ακουστεί σωστή, διορθώνονται τα πάντα. Η χειρίστη εντύπωση που έχω από την Δημητρίου προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι την έχω ακούσει να γκαρίζει ζωντανά.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά. Η ορχήστρα παίζει (και την ακούν οι παρόντες), αλλά ο τηλεθεατής ακούει πλεϊμπάκ. Αυτό έλειπε, να πάει κάτι στραβά στο ζωντανό. Λϊγες φορές έχουν εκτεθεί κανάλια και καλλιτέχνες έτσι;



Αυτό που λέτε νομίζω πως συμβαίνει σε εκπομπές του στυλ πρωινάδικου. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη εκπομπή, επειδή πολλές φορές την παρακολουθώ, οι τραγουδιστές τραγουδούν ζωντανά. 
Π.χ. εδώ!

Αλλά ακόμα και αυτό να ήταν play back, μήπως είναι και αυτό;;

ΥΓ: Υπάρχουν επίσης και τραγουδιστές που χρησιμοποιούν κατά τις συναυλίες τους ειδικά προγράμματα σε υπολογιστές και ειδικά μηχανήματα με τα οποία η μουσική παίζει playback, αλλά ο τραγουδιστής τραγουδάει ζωντανά. Αυτό όμως γίνεται σε συναυλίες electro music.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι ολοφάνερα playback. Δεν καταφέρνει να συγχρονίσει απόλυτα το στόμα της με τη φωνή που ακούγεται.



Ναι, αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το βίντεο που ανέβασαν στο youtube είναι κακής ποιότητας.
Προχθές, παρακολουθούσα στο youtube ένα επεισόδιο της 10η εντολής στο οποίο συνέβαινε το ίδιο. Δηλαδή τα χείλια των ηθοποιών και όσα έλεγαν δεν ήταν συγχρονισμένα με αυτά που άκουγα.:)
Ήταν σα να παρακολουθούσα μεταγλωττισμένη σειρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Για τη συναυλία υποθέτω πως όχι (αλλά ξαναδές και τι έγραψε η συλλεξιλόγα πιο πάνω που ήταν σε συναυλία). Αλλά στον κόσμο της σοουμπίζ μην αποκλείεις τίποτε. Μάλλον ήσουν αγέννητη τότε, αλλά κλασικό ήταν π.χ. το σκάνδαλο Milli Vanilli...


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Αθάνατοι οι Μίλι Βανίλι! 

Από τότε βέβαια θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι στις μεγάλες συναυλίες κλπ θα είναι όλα πλεϊμπάκ. Είναι απαραίτητο όμως; Όταν πηγαίνουμε στην όπερα δεν περιμένουμε πλεϊμπάκ. Και για την αποφυγή λαθών υπάρχει παντα η καθυστέρηση στη μετάδοση των ζωντανών προγραμμάτων. Κι οι πρόβες. 

Το οποίο με πάει στο ό,τι την περασμένη εβδομάδα ήμουνα στο κοινό σε μια ζωντανή ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του μπιμπισί. Έπαιζε η μικρή ορχήστρα του Μπιμπισί (καμια σαρανταριά άτομα, όχι η συμφωνική) και τραγουδούσαν δύο ηθοποιοί- τραγουδιστές των μιούζικαλ που ήταν οι καλεσμένοι της εβδομάδας. Η εκπομπή είναι εβδομαδιαία, έχει διάρκεια δυο ώρες και το μόνο σταθερό είναι η ορχήστρα, οι άλλοι αλλάζουν. Δεν υπήρχε πλέιμπακ, εκτός αν μας κορόιδευαν όλους τόσο πολύ πια ακόμα και στα σημεία που εμφανίστηκαν τα λόγια σε μια οθόνη και μας καλούσαν να τραγουδήσουμε. 
Που σημαίνει ότι το πλειμπάκ δεν είναι αναπόφευκτο στις ζωντανές εμφανίσεις, όπως δεν είναι αναπόφευκτο ότι οι τραγουδιστές θα τραγουδάνε μόνο τα τραγούδια που έχουν ηχογραφήσει στο παρελθόν. Η εντύπωση που μου δόθηκε ήταν ότι η ορχήστρα αυτή δουλεύει κανονικά, γιατί κάθε βδομάδα ετοιμάζει ένα παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα, που σημαίνει κάθε βδομάδα πρόβες κλπ. Και οι καλεσμένοι δουλεύουν κι αυτοί. Αλλά βεβαίως το πρόγραμμα δεν είχε σκοπό να προωθήσει την τελευταία δισκογραφική δουλειά των καλεσμένων. Α ναι, και σε αντίθεση με τα ελληνικά προγράμματα δεν υπήρχε κουβεντούλα. Ο παρουσιαστής έκανε την εισαγωγή, μόλις τελείωνε άρχιζε η μουσική. Δεν είχε σας ευχαριστώ που με καλέσατε, ναι, αυτή την περίοδο δουλεύουμε με τον Τάδε και τον Δείνα και πολλά άλλα παιδιά σε ένα πολύ ωραίο σχήμα στο κατάστημα Χ. Έχω να πω στους τηλεθεατές μας υγεία και ευτυχία κλπκλπ. 

ΥΓ μήπως φαίνεται ότι τελικά είμαι πιο πολύ του ραδιοφώνου;

ΥΓ2 Η άλλη παράφωνη, Στάθη, είναι η Τσαλιγοπούλου. Σε μια συναυλία πριν χρόνια είχε ξεκινήσει με το Τζιβαέρι (άσμα- μαϊντανός) με μια παραφωνία να σου σπάνε τα τύμπανα αλλά μιλάμε καταχειροκροτήθηκε (εκτός από μένα που φώναζα τα λεφτά μου πίσω ρε!)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Υπάρχουν επίσης και τραγουδιστές που χρησιμοποιούν κατά τις συναυλίες τους ειδικά προγράμματα σε υπολογιστές και ειδικά μηχανήματα με τα οποία η μουσική παίζει playback, αλλά ο τραγουδιστής τραγουδάει ζωντανά.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_correction
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-Tune


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι, όταν θα βρω την ώρα να διαβάσω το νήμα, θα προτείνω να φτιάξουμε κι άλλο, με τίτλο «Περί χασμάτων».

:)


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Zazula said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_correction
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-Tune



Πολύ σωστά αυτά που παραθέσατε!:up:
Ομολογώ πως δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί πιο πριν. Εγώ αναφερόμουν κυρίως σε συναυλίες electro music ή hip hop κατά τις οποίες ένα μέρος της ορχήστρας παίζει playback διότι το ίδιο το είδος της μουσικής δεν επιτρέπει την ζωντανή παραγωγή μουσικής. Σ' αυτές όμως τις περιπτώσεις ο τραγουδιστής τραγουδάει ζωντανά, κάτι σαν αυτό που γίνεται στη σημερινή Eurovision.
Και γω, μη νομίζετε, δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα σε σχέση με την μουσική γενικότερα και την τεχνολογία ήχου που χρησιμοποιείται κατά την παραγωγή μουσικής. Στο γυμνάσιο είχα μία καθηγήτρια πληροφορικής η οποία έκανε το μεταπτυχιακό της στη μουσική τεχνολογία και ακουστική και μας είχε δείξει σ' ένα ειδικό πρόγραμμα πώς θα μπορούσαμε να συνθέσουμε οι ίδιοι (τουλάχιστον όσοι γνώριζαν από μουσική, νότες κ.τ.λ.) ένα μουσικό κομμάτι, πώς να το ενορχηστρώσουμε και να το βάλουμε να παίξει το κομμάτι που δημιουργήσαμε. Εγώ είχα εντυπωσιαστεί από όλο αυτό που μας είχε δείξει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα με είχε ξενερώσει κιόλας. Δηλαδή, το γεγονός ότι κάποιος μπορούσε τόσο απλά να δημιουργήσει και να ενορχηστρώσει τραγούδια χωρίς την παρουσία και το παίξιμο κανονικών μουσικών οργάνων.
Ααααα, επίσης μας είχε δείξει πως μπορούμε να τροποποιήσουμε τη φωνή του τραγουδιστή μέσα στο στούντιο ηχογράφησης.


----------

